# Tent folded



## BigTurtle (Oct 24, 2020)

Well, the biz took a nose dive so I'm not even going to try to keep it up and running. I just turned 64 and winter is at the door step. It's not the lack of awesome foods, it's the fact that there aren't any gatherings because of fear. 2021 offers promise as I hope to have my life partner here by then and she can add to the repertoire with her Pinoy foods. She's already teaching me long distance via Messenger. 

Thank goodness all of my equipment is paid for.


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 24, 2020)

Sorry to hear. Maybe another crack at it down the road.
Only God knows when and if this craziness will subside.


----------



## BigTurtle (Oct 24, 2020)

Amen. Praying. Hope that's an allowed content. I'll get through, .


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 24, 2020)

Man a tough break but as said your equipment is paid for. Hang in there we too are hoping for a come back. Local nonprofits hurting in our area for the same thing.

Warren


----------



## Chasdev (Oct 24, 2020)

I hear it would help if everyone everywhere would start wearing a mask, and a real one at that, not the stupid single layer bandana thing.


----------



## BigTurtle (Oct 24, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Man a tough break but as said your equipment is paid for. Hang in there we too are hoping for a come back. Local nonprofits hurting in our area for the same thing.
> 
> Warren


Everyone is hurting in some fashion sadly. Thanks to our worthless politicians in DC they use our misery like pawns, neither side wishing to concede. The beat goes on.


----------



## BigTurtle (Oct 24, 2020)

Chasdev said:


> I hear it would help if everyone everywhere would start wearing a mask, and a real one at that, not the stupid single layer bandana thing.


If we can survive as a nation until early December


----------



## BigTurtle (Oct 24, 2020)

I recently jumped on my paid for Victory Vision motorcycle (shameless I know) and rode down to Eastern North Carolina for a wedding fo a little girl that's all grown up now and she was beautiful. I was anxious to see what the caterer was doing. Roast beef and potatoes ? Carved ham and yams ? Delicious finger foods ?
Nope. Pizza and chicken wings, seriously. I am so out of touch I guess. I do wood fired pizza and wings but on site.


----------



## ChuxPick (Oct 24, 2020)

*

 BigTurtle
, sorry to hear about your biz.  I'm looking forward to hear that you are up and running again, and that your life partner is with you teaching you new Pinoy dishes as she guides you with new/different techniques. *
,


----------



## BigTurtle (Oct 25, 2020)

Thanks. She is a delight, smart, beautiful, conservative, Christian, fiscally responsible and she LOVE LOVE LOVES to cook. Match made in heaven, at least we think so. Trying to wait this pandemic/twindemic out so travel is available. We have out sites set on a fusion menu which I think might be a success.


----------

